# Convert any usb device to wireless??



## apj101

Hi Guys

Can someone here help me out.  

Im looking to buy a device that can convert any usb device to wireless, don't care what standard of wireless, but it must be able to cover a bit of a range

The project is, i'm putting a fingerprint scanner on my front door to open the lock, i want to use a pc to control the recognition. But i don't want to have the pc right next to the door, i want the scanner (which is something similar to this) to plug into the wireless device and transmit wirelessly to some sort of a receiver attached to the pc

I could build one myself, but why reinvent the wheel .  I don't want to have to deal with plug and play issues


----------



## lynx6200

Sounds to me like you would need something like a wireless usb adapter/hub.  To my knowledge there isnt anything like that out yet.  Heres one I found though to be release fairly soon.  Hope that helps.
http://www.tuaw.com/2006/01/03/belkin-wireless-usb-hub/


----------



## apj101

think this should do the trick
http://www.silexeurope.com/euro/products/network/usb/sx2000wg.html
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=128103&partner=register

bit pricey though... could probably build one on rf for under £30... 

anyone else???


----------



## apj101

anyone anymore thoughts?


----------

